# upgrades



## teevojohnson (Jun 13, 2007)

anyone got some??


----------



## chalooch101 (Nov 30, 2005)

yea dont u?


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

There are a lot of people here with upgraded TiVo units...


----------



## nribecca (Jun 19, 2007)

OK, so I downloaded all the software, and burned the ISO, loaded up the TiVo hard drive, in my kids DELL, replaced his hard drive with the one from the TiVo, booted up on the image created by the process (above) the instructions say to enter through the prompts, but I get to "PTVupgrade /#" prompt, and it wont take HDC, HDD anything like that,  which was the first instruction in the directions. What am I missing, NOW? 


I dont know UNIX much,  except where it resembles DOS, so I feel like a real novice. 
I have a thread in D-TiVo Upgrades, and Newbys, but they said I should post here.

Can anybody get me to the next step?

THANKS


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

After the CD boots and you see the first screen, press enter. That will load the kernel. THen type in your hda, hdc, etc.


----------



## nribecca (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks for the quick reply but, as I said above: _....I get to "PTVupgrade /#" prompt, and it wont take HDC, HDD anything like that, ...._

Yeah that's what the instructions say, but it wont take those commands, i think I am stuck before it's ready for that input.

the prompt is "PTVupgrade /#"

ant that's where I am stuck.

hElP  Please


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

Check out http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/index.php

You can use the CD that you have with these instructions.


----------



## nribecca (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks guys,
I tried all that, it's not doing as the instructions say it will, that's why I'm stuck....


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

I'm not familiar with the specific ptvupgrade process so I can't answer your specific question. However, I would advise you to do 2 things:

1. After the cd first boots, and before you enter anything, scroll up to see how your drive is being recognized by the system, whether it is hda, hdb, hdc, or hdd. As I recall, you scroll by using the page-up and page-down keys. Several screens up you will see the drive info.

2. At the same time, make sure the drive is being recognized for its' full size. A locked drive will only show about 20mb.

Once you know what drive letter is assigned, and that the full size is recognized, you should be able to follow the instructions using that drive letter.

P.S. I seem to recall that one time my drive was recognized as hdf. Don't know why.


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

Tell us where your TiVo drive and new drive are connected and also what exact command you are typing and the problem might be able to be solved.


----------



## nribecca (Jun 19, 2007)

Here's where I think the problem is. this Dell PP only has one ribbin cable for HD. 2 bays, but one ribbon. the ribbon is only about 1/2 inch wird, not the normal inch and a half to 2 onch ribbon, so the only place I can connect the standard drive was in place of one of the CD/DVD drives. Could this be why the command cant find it?


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

The thin ribbon probably means the HD is a serial connection, not IDE.

If you replaced one of the CD's, it should still work. One device needs to be configured as master and the other as slave. Perhaps your problem is that both the remaining CD and the Tivo HD are configured the same. Check it out.


----------



## Texan (Jason) (Jun 18, 2005)

Will my hard drive from my hr10 250 work as my second drive in my hr20 250? I have alot of UFC fights that I have recorded on my hr10 and I don't want to lose them if I upgrade to new hr20 and I would want to access them with new reciever. If it will I would need to buy a new hard drive for my hr10 and load the software but I don't know how to do this if anyone has any suggestions please advise.. TIA...


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Texan (Jason) said:


> Will my hard drive from my hr10 250 work as my second drive in my hr20 250? I have alot of UFC fights that I have recorded on my hr10 and I don't want to lose them if I upgrade to new hr20 and I would want to access them with new reciever. If it will I would need to buy a new hard drive for my hr10 and load the software but I don't know how to do this if anyone has any suggestions please advise.. TIA...


Nope, sorry. There are so many reasons that would not work.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

nribecca said:


> Thanks for the quick reply but, as I said above: _....I get to "PTVupgrade /#" prompt, and it wont take HDC, HDD anything like that, ...._
> 
> Yeah that's what the instructions say, but it wont take those commands, i think I am stuck before it's ready for that input.
> 
> ...


Did you try just pressing "enter" when you get the first prompt? That's what I always had to do with my old PC. No other button would do anything, but the enter button would bring up a second prompt and I was good to go.


----------



## nribecca (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks Mick,
Pressing enter worked up to this point, then at the "PTVupgrade /#" prompt it did nothing, nor took any commands.

I believe I have to try "mount /dev/hdc /cdrom", an instruction that was not in my copy.
Have to reconfigure the PC again, and retry, perhaps I'lll try again, tonight.

Thanks, again!


----------



## SharonB (Jun 29, 2007)

hi


----------



## nribecca (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi SharonB

 The folks in here are very helpful.


NickR


----------



## nribecca (Jun 19, 2007)

I burned it onto a CD instead of DVD, last time it couldnt see the DVD, now that it can, I get further before running into the proverbial _brick wall_:

at the "PTVupgrade /#" prompt
I entered "CDRIVE"
got "/dev/hda1: success"
then "mount: *you must specify the filesystem type*" 

Any ideas as to why??


----------

